# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Нравственность преданных и непреданных

## Андрей Афанасьевич

ШБ 5.18 TЕКСT 12

*	Все полубоги и их возвышенные качества: религиозность, знание
и отрешённость  -  проявляются в теле того, кто развил в себе беспримесную
преданность Верховной Личности Бога, Васудеве. Tот же, кто занят не преданным
служением, а материальной деятельностью, не имеет никаких положительных
качеств. Даже если ему хорошо удаётся практиковать мистическую йогу или
честными способами содержать свою семью и родственников, он руководствуется
собственными измышлениями, а стало быть, служит внешней энергии Господа. Откуда
же в таком человеке возьмутся хорошие качества.
*

КОMMЕНTАРИЙ (фрагмент):...в теле вайшнава проявляются все
достоинства и что только по наличию этих достоинств можно отличить вайшнава от
невайшнава. Кришнадаса Кавираджа перечисляет двадцать шесть достоинств
вайшнава: (1) Он очень добр ко всем. (2) Он не создаёт себе врагов. (3) Он
правдив. (4) Он ко всем относится одинаково. (5) В нём нельзя найти ни одного
недостатка. (6) Он великодушен. (7) Он мягок. (8) Он всегда чист. (9) У него
нет никакой собственности. (10) Он трудится на благо каждого. (11) Он исполнен
покоя. (12) Он всегда предан Кришне. (13) У него нет материальных желаний. (14)
Он очень кроток. (15) Он стоек. (16) Он владеет своими чувствами. (17) Он не
ест больше, чем требуется. (18) Он не находится под влиянием иллюзорной энергии
Господа. (19) Он выражает своЎ почтение каждому. (20) Он нисколько не стремится
к тому, чтобы его почитали. (21) Он очень серьёзен. (22) Он милостив. (23) Он
дружелюбен. (24) Он поэтичен. (25) Он умел. (26) Он молчалив.


Конечно, не все из этих качеств есть у атеистов, но сказать, что никаких нету... Вот буддисты - разве они безнравственные? Есть много примеров,  когда атеисты показывают удивительную нравственность даже под пытками и под угрозой смерти. Так о чём же говорится в этом стихе?

----------


## serg

Отвечаю(сразу обращаю внимание Ваше - этот ответ мое личное мнение. оно не авторитетно. и более того - я не все принципы соблюдаю.. далее можете сами понять мой уровень в своей системе счисления  :smilies:  ).  В Самой первой, и выделенной Вами цитате дано определение, что значит "Возвышенные"(хорошие) качества, а именно: 
1) религиозность,
2) знание,
3) отрешённость
Если у Человека есть эти 3, то он ХОРОШИЙ (может я и утрирую или цинично звучит, извините).

Вы говорили про АТЕИСТОВ, т.е. *не обладающие качеством "Религиозности".*
и 
говорили про АТЕИСТОВ ТАК: "когда атеисты показывают удивительную нравственность даже под пытками и под угрозой смерти." , а это относится к качеству ( 3 ) - ОТРЕШЕННОСТЬ (т.е. у них есть ОТРЕШЕННОСТЬ)

Вот и ответ - поскольку у них нет качества РЕЛИГИОЗНОСТЬ, то с точки зрения вышеизложенного правила назвать Возвышенными нельзя...

ОДНАКО.. АТЕИСТ НЕ ОЗНАЧАЕТ АГНОСТИК.
+ 
АТЕИСТ = НЕ ПРИЗНАЕТ СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ БОГА (т.е. такой-же элемент веры(только в то, что бога нет), как и у того, кто ВЕРИТ в Существование Бога)...

Сделав это допущение, можно утверждать, что АТЕИСТ РЕЛИГИОЗНЫЙ (но по своему, его религия противоположна)..
А раз так, то все вполне нормально... 
АТЕИСТ ВПОЛНЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ  ХОРОШИМ ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ....

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Конечно, не все из этих качеств есть у атеистов, но сказать, что никаких нету... Вот буддисты - разве они безнравственные? Есть много примеров,  когда атеисты показывают удивительную нравственность даже под пытками и под угрозой смерти. Так о чём же говорится в этом стихе?


Поскольку атеисты не связаны с Богом, то даже когда кажется, что они проявляют какие-то хорошие качества, их мотивация всегда остается эгоистичной, хотя иногда этот эгоизм может иметь расширенную природу патриотизма и национализма, но суть не меняется. Хоршие качества - это то, что ведет нас к Богу, а не просто повышает наш рейтинг среди материалистов. Поэтому критерий "хорошести" с точки зрения ШБ лежит в том, насколько поведение человека приближает его к Богу. То есть, при оценке с точки зрения Абсолютного Блага, материальные достоинства не ценятся столь высоко.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Возвышенные качества материалистов позволяют им развивать в себе гуну благости, при этом оставляя их в материальном мире. Тогда как возвышенные качества преданных помогают им лучше осознавать Кришну и служить Ему, то есть, они могут стать вечными качествами души.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Т.е. поэтичность преданного - это одно качество, а поэтичность атеиста - совсем другое? И Кришнадас Кавираджа говорит не просто о правдивости или поэтичности, а именно о вайшнавской правдивости и поэтичности. Тогда понятно.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

У любого понятия есть изначальный духовный смысл, а есть приобретенный, вторичный, материальный смысл. Духовная реальность первична и потому первичная мораль и качества - духовны. Материальный мир - вторичная реальность и потому все понятия приобретают здесь искаженный, вторичный смысл. И потому все, что не связано и духовной реальностью и Кришной, уже не может быть изначальным и, соответственно, не может быть истиным.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

Все так называемые "хорошие качества" материалистов временны, поэтому ценности не представляют, а пороки подобны диким зверям, забившимся в норы сердца и прячущимся до поры до времени. Например, те же буддисты повели себя с Господом Чайтаньей не лучшим образом, и их анартхи (злоба, зависть, гнев, ненависть) при подходящем случае вылезли наружу и проявили себя, хотя в других жизненных ситуациях они могли казаться ангелами. В данном случае буддисты повели себя как материалисты, а не трансценденталисты. Добрые и щедрые материалисты тоже до тех пор пока их ложное эго не задето и денег куры не клюют, а потом все эти "хорошие" качества испаряются как туман, а то, что реально коренится в сердце неконтролируемо вылазит на поверхность. Если "доброго" материалиста с "хорошими" качествами ограбить, обругать, вылить на него помои и побить, то потом посмотрите, какими реальными качествами он обладает.

У святых людей все по другому - они этих зверей (пороки) вылавливают и держат на привязи (контролируют с помощью трансцендентного знания и милости Господа), а их хорошие качества вечны и независимо от внешних обстоятельств никуда не испаряются, поэтому и имеют ценность. Возвышенными качествами могут считаться только те качества, которые никуда не исчезают ни при каких обстоятельствах, а не те, которые имитируются. Харидаса Тхакура били, оскорбляли, унижали, угрожали, но он каким был, таким и остался.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Т.е. поэтичность преданного - это одно качество, а поэтичность атеиста - совсем другое? И Кришнадас Кавираджа говорит не просто о правдивости или поэтичности, а именно о вайшнавской правдивости и поэтичности. Тогда понятно.


Поэтичность атеиста исходит из хорошей кармы, которая может закончится в следующей жизни. А поэтичность вайшнава исходит из его непрекращающейся из жизни в жизнь любви к Господу, поэтому это качество вечно.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Духовная реальность первична и потому первичная мораль и качества - духовны. Материальный мир - вторичная реальность


То есть духовная энергия появилась раньше материальной?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> То есть духовная энергия появилась раньше материальной?


Да, свет (духовная энергия) существует всегда, а тьма или тень (материальная энергия) проявлена не всегда, хотя потенциально она тоже вечна.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Все так называемые "хорошие качества" материалистов временны, поэтому ценности не представляют


Я бы не сказал, что хорошие качества материалистов не представляют ценности. Нам есть чему у них поучиться. Хотя, конечно, с точки зрения вечности, все это бесполезно.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> (18) Он не находится под влиянием иллюзорной энергии Господа.


ну, тогда это наверное определение вайшнава высокого уровня - 


> святых людей


По-моему, различая себя и материалистов/атеистов, стоит поостерегтись и постараться не впасть в гордыню/иллюзию наподобие той, что описана тут. Пока мы не станем свободны от влиянием иллюзорной энергии Господа, мы по сути тоже продолжаем входить в разряд материалистов. 



Есть ли хорошие качества у материалистов?
Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что у карми нет хороших качеств, все они как нули. Рассмотрим подробней. 
Возьмём, к примеру, Альфреда Форда. Пусть каждое материальное понятие действительно будет нулём: красота — первый ноль, богатство — второй, власть — третий, талант — четвёртый, доброта — пятый, умение общаться — шестой. Это означает хорошую карму с прошлой жизни и непривязанность к мирскому. Когда такой человек становится преданным и ставит 1 перед нулями, то он становится 1000000 (миллионом). Он может для Кришны сделать громадное служение, причём с любовью. А теперь возьмём простого неофита: бедный, некрасивый, замкнутый, несообразительный, закомплексованный, обидчивый и т.д. Плохая карма с прошлой жизни, нет наработки доброты, любви, прощения. Условно говоря, нулей нет. Он стал преданным — это единица. Теперь сравним миллион и единицу.
Какие же выводы из этого? *Прежде всего, не нужно с гордыней думать, что мы лучше карми,* ведь они, став преданными, могут запросто обогнать нас, сделать больше нас, даже если мы уже получили по две инициации. Ко всем людям нужно относиться хорошо, но к богатым, красивым и умным — особенно внимательно и доброжелательно. У  таких материалистов с хорошей кармой есть качества, замечательные качества в энергии благости (как хорошие семена, из которых вырастет хороший урожай), но по количеству они маленькие. И это количество быстро растёт в преданном
служении (из благости до духовного уровня). 
Однажды Прабхупада вернулся из очередного кругосветного путешествия и сказал преданным: “Люди в основном хорошие, невинные, но они просто в невежестве, они не знают о Кришне, поэтому мы должны развернуть проповедь по всему миру”.
В действительности, у карми есть качества, на то оно и качество, что выражает суть какого-то понятия, но по количеству всё это ничтожно.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Да, свет (духовная энергия) существует всегда, а тьма или тень (материальная энергия) проявлена не всегда, хотя потенциально она тоже вечна.


Вот тут непонятно все равно. Материальная энергия вечная, значит ей присущи качества, которые также вечны. То что она то проявляется то исчезает, это ведь только для тех кто в 3х временах находится. С точки зрения единственного времени она существует вечно и нет там момента времени когда она проявлена, а когда не проявлена. Или не так?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Все так называемые "хорошие качества" материалистов временны, поэтому ценности не представляют, а пороки подобны диким зверям, забившимся в норы сердца и прячущимся до поры до времени. Например, те же буддисты повели себя с Господом Чайтаньей не лучшим образом, и их анартхи (злоба, зависть, гнев, ненависть) при подходящем случае вылезли наружу и проявили себя, хотя в других жизненных ситуациях они могли казаться ангелами. В данном случае буддисты повели себя как материалисты, а не трансценденталисты. Добрые и щедрые материалисты тоже до тех пор пока их ложное эго не задето и денег куры не клюют, а потом все эти "хорошие" качества испаряются как туман, а то, что реально коренится в сердце неконтролируемо вылазит на поверхность. Если "доброго" материалиста с "хорошими" качествами ограбить, обругать, вылить на него помои и побить, то потом посмотрите, какими реальными качествами он обладает.
> 
> У святых людей все по другому - они этих зверей (пороки) вылавливают и держат на привязи (контролируют с помощью трансцендентного знания и милости Господа), а их хорошие качества вечны и независимо от внешних обстоятельств никуда не испаряются, поэтому и имеют ценность. Возвышенными качествами могут считаться только те качества, которые никуда не исчезают ни при каких обстоятельствах, а не те, которые имитируются. Харидаса Тхакура били, оскорбляли, унижали, угрожали, но он каким был, таким и остался.


Ну, по-моему, вы правильно пишете, хотя местами пережимаете (наверно, для усиления мысли). Дело в том, что хорошие качества материалистов - это не обязательно имитация, это гуна благости. Приведу пример с правдивостью и поэтичностью. Н.А. Заболоцкого пытал НКВД, добиваясь, чтобы он оговорил своих друзей, но, доведя поэта до сумасшествия, ничего от него не добились. И даже поэтичность осталась с ним.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Они помнят(подсознательно) Райские планеты, а про Кришну совсем забыли ..

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ТЕКСТ Ч.Ч.М.1.198

мора карма, мора хате-галайа бандхийа ку-вишайа-виштха-гарте дийачхе пхелаийа

мора — наши; карма — дела; мора — наши; хате — руки; галайа — и шею; бандхийа — связав; ку-вишайа — отвратительных объектов чувственных наслаждений; виштха —испражнений; гарте — в яму; дийачхе пхелаийа — были брошены.

Братья Сакар Маллик и Дабир Кхас искренне признали, что за свои чудовищные деяния они были связаны по рукам и ногам и брошены в яму, до краев наполненную экскрементами чувственных наслаждений.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур объясняет слова ку-вишайа-гарта следующим образом: «Идя на поводу у своих чувств, мы изобрели множество способов их удовлетворения. Так мы стали рабами материальной энергии и вынуждены подчиняться ее законам. Подобное рабство именуется вишаей. Если человек удовлетворяет чувства, совершая благочестивые поступки, это называется су-вишая. Слово су означает «хороший», а вишая означает «объекты наслаждения чувств». Если же удовлетворение чувств достигается греховным способом, это называется ку-вишая, «плохое чувственное наслаждение». Но в любом случае и су-вишая, и ку-вишая — это материальная деятельность. Вот почему и то, и другое сравнивают с экскрементами. Иначе говоря, и того, и другого следует избегать. Для того чтобы возвыситься над су-вишаей и ку-вишаей, необходимо посвятить себя трансцендентному любовному служению Кришне, Верховной Личности Бога. Преданное служение не оскверняется качествами материальной природы. Поэтому, чтобы избавиться от последствий су-вишаи и ку-вишаи, необходимо принять сознание Кришны. Только так можно оградить себя от материальной скверны».

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Ну, по-моему, вы правильно пишете, хотя местами пережимаете (наверно, для усиления мысли). Дело в том, что хорошие качества материалистов - это не обязательно имитация, это гуна благости.


Вероятно мне стоило более подходящее слово подобрать. "Гуна благости" тоже не подходит, т.к. пьяный и грязный поэт, который использует нецензурную лексику в своих стихах вряд ли подпадает под гуну благости в своей поэтичности.



> Приведу пример с правдивостью и поэтичностью. Н.А. Заболоцкого пытал НКВД, добиваясь, чтобы он оговорил своих друзей, но, доведя поэта до сумасшествия, ничего от него не добились. И даже поэтичность осталась с ним.


Если бы еще в следующих жизнях эта поэтичность оставалась! Любые таланты, используемые не для служения Господу и его преданным, всего лишь запутывают в мирской деятельности и поэтому не могут считаться "благом" в истинном понимании этого слова, поэтому грош им цена.

По поводу правдивости: если кто-то сказал правду двадцать два раза, а потом один раз соврал, то этого человека нельзя назвать правдивым. Тот же Заболоцкий мог не оклеветать своих друзей перед НКВД, но, придя домой соврать жене, что задержался на работе, а сам с друзьями в баре пивко попивал. Я не знаю кто он такой, просто додумала пример. Правдивость сама по себе исходит от непривязанности к жене, детям, славе, положению в обществе, деньгам и т.д. Тот в ком есть привязанности, всегда будет врать, чтобы не потерять объект сей привязанности и соответственно такого человека нельзя назвать правдивым. Истинно правдивым может считаться только человек, свободный от всех привязанностей этого мира. Таким образом можно разобраться со всеми качествами, и в итоге окажется, что возвышенными качествами обладают только чистые преданные, вайшнавы.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Я не знаю кто он такой, просто додумала пример.


"Солженицына не читал, но осуждаю"

----------


## Джива

невозможно стандртизировать непостижимое поведение преданного Кришны...



> И следующая знаменитая лила, случившаяся с Гададхаром Пандитом, показывает, как он сам пал от поверхностного взгляда на вещи. Это случилось, когда Пундарика Видьянидхи пришел в Навадвипу. Мукунда Датта, который очень любил Гададхара, взял его с собой посмотреть на этого великого преданного. Они пришли туда, их встретили прекрасные служанки. Юные танцовщицы танцевали перед Пундарикой Видьянидхи, который лежал на мягких подушках и курил кальян. На нем были роскошные одежды, рядом стояли разнообразные блюда с яствами. Мукунда был из одной деревни, что и Пундарика, и он знал, кто такой Пундарика на самом деле. Когда Мукунда увидел некое смущение в глазах Гададхара и непонимание, то он пропел стих из ШБ, который произносит Уддхава:
> 
>  - Могу ли я когда-нибудь понять милость Кришны? Способен ли я когда-нибудь до конца понять бесконечную милость Кришны, потому что Путана пришла, чтобы убить Его. Она намазала свою грудь ядом калакуты, самым страшным ядом во всех 3-х мирах, она дала свою грудь Кришне, но Кришна принял ее за кормилицу, и Он дал ей положение Своей кормилицы в Духовном мире.
> 
> Уддхава произносит этот стих и плачет, поражаясь милости Кришны. Опять мы видим, как сварупа Кришны раскрывается через внешние вещи. И когда Пундарика Видьянидхи услышал этот стих, то он упал со своего возвышения, стал кататься по полу и кричать: «Ха, Кришна! Ха, Кришна!». Мы это видим и слышим, но не откуда не падаем, у нас не возникает никаких эмоций в сердце. Когда Гададхар увидел, какие эмоции породил этот стих в Пундарике, ему стало стыдно оттого, что он, опять же, по поверхностным признакам судил о нем.


(из лекции Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вот тут непонятно все равно. Материальная энергия вечная, значит ей присущи качества, которые также вечны. То что она то проявляется то исчезает, это ведь только для тех кто в 3х временах находится. С точки зрения единственного времени она существует вечно и нет там момента времени когда она проявлена, а когда не проявлена. Или не так?


Материя тоже вечна, но проявлена не всегда. Прадхана - это потенциальное, непроявленное состояние материи. Пракрити - проявленная материя, существует циклично (вдох-выдох Махавишну).

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> ШБ 5.18 TЕКСT 12
> ...Даже если ему хорошо удаётся практиковать мистическую йогу или
> честными способами содержать свою семью и родственников, *он руководствуется
> собственными измышлениями, а стало быть, служит внешней энергии Господа*...


В этом и содержится ответ на "не имеет никаких положительных качеств".  Соответственно, верно обратное: положительные качества - это качества, которые не основаны на собственных эгоистических измышлениях и происходят из служения Господу.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> В этом и содержится ответ на "не имеет никаких положительных качеств".  Соответственно, верно обратное: положительные качества - это качества, которые не основаны на собственных эгоистических измышлениях и происходят из служения Господу.


Ну это да. С другой стороны эти духовные качества всё равно как-то проявлены и в обусловленном положении. Иначе жизнь была бы невозможна. Иначе с чего бы Индрадьюмна Махарадж стал писать:

У стенда ИСККОН я потратил какое-то время на общение с посетителями, а затем вместе с молодым учеником отправился в помещение, где проходили семинары. Там стояло много людей, которые обсуждали все то, что они услышали во время лекций. В отдалении я увидел пожилого буддистского монаха восточного происхождения в ниспадающих одеждах. Он сидел в окружении своих последователей в таких же одеяниях. Они поклонялись ему, предлагая благовоние, цветы и опахало из хвоста яка. Когда мы с учеником подошли ближе, учитель увидел нас и тут же встал, чтобы поприветствовать меня. 

 - Добро пожаловать, - сказал он. - Ваш приход - честь для нас. 

 - Честь, что я пришел, Ваше Святейшество? - удивился я. - Я всего лишь пытаюсь стать трансценденталистом. Наблюдая, какой верой в Вас обладают Ваши последователи, я могу судить о том, что Вы - осознавшая себя душа. 

 Он улыбнулся и начал рассказывать мне историю: 

 - Однажды ученик спросил у Будды: "Вы Бог?" 

 - Нет, сын мой, - ответил Просветленный. 

 - Вы святой? - продолжал спрашивать ученик. 

 - Нет, сын мой, - ответил Просветленный. 

 - Вы волшебник? - спросил ученик. 

 - Нет, дорогой мой, - ответил Просветленный. 

 - Тогда кто же вы? - спросил ученик. 

 - Я - проснувшийся, - ответил Будда. 

 Я улыбнулся. 

 - Мудрые слова, - сказал я. - Большинство из нас спят, не сознавая истинной цели жизни. 

 - Да, - ответил он, - но Ваши глаза говорят о том, что Вы не спите. 

 Я рассмеялся. 

 - Ваша доброта заставляет Вас видеть то, что еще не проявилось, - сказал я. 

 Я подался вперед, чтобы обнять его, но его ученики с тревогой восприняли это. Один из них вскочил, чтобы помешать мне. 

 - Нет! - остановил его учитель. Он заключил меня в объятия, и мы долго обнимались. 

 - Я счастлив познакомиться с Вами, брат мой, - сказал он. 

 - Я тоже, - ответил я, пожимая ему руку. 

 - Я бы хотел, что бы Вы посетили наш монастырь в Таиланде, - сказал он. - Вы будете моим гостем в течение трех месяцев. Я обучу Вас буддизму, а Вы просветите меня в отношении Вашей веры. 

 Мы обменялись визитками, и я пообещал, что постараюсь найти возможность посетить его ашрам. Я стал медленно уходить со своим учеником. 

 - Шрила Гурудева, какое благо Вы получите, изучая наставления Будды? - спросил мой ученик. 

 - Будда - одно из воплощений Кришны, - ответил я. - Безусловно, там есть чему поучиться. Только посмотри, как уравновешены эти молодые люди. Посмотри, как невозмутимо и безмятежно они сидят. Конечно же, это очень благоприятно для практики бхакти-йоги. 

 Я процитировал стих: 

вачо вегам манасах кродха-вегам 
 джихва-вегам ударопастха-вегам 
 этан веган йо вишахета дхирах 
 сарвам апимам пртхивим са шишйат 

 "Уравновешенный человек, способный контролировать речь, совладать с требованиями ума, умеющий сдерживать гнев и укрощать побуждения языка, желудка и гениталий, обладает всеми качествами, необходимыми для того, чтобы принимать учеников повсюду в мире" (Нектар Наставлений, стих 1).

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

* Как Бхригу определил, какой из Богов лучше* 

Брахма со своей супругой Сарасвати восседали в тронной зале дворца на Сатьялоке, окруженные мудрецами и полубогами, и объясняли им Веды, когда вдруг туда вошел Бхригу Муни. Он окинул взглядом присутствующих и, не говоря ни слова, прошел и сел рядом со своим отцом (Брахмой). Все присутствующие были очень рады визиту Бхригу, но никто не мог понять причин его столь пренебрежительного отношения к Брахме. Сам Брахма почувствовал себя задетым невежливым поведением своего сына. Его глаза покраснели и голосом, в котором чувствовался гнев, творец сказал:

- Бхригу, ты мой сын, но, похоже, что, накопив при помощи своих суровых аскез, огромное могущество, ты слишком высоко возомнил о себе. Я никогда не думал, что ты настолько глуп, что думаешь, будто ты выше всех мудрецов, собравшихся здесь. Неужели ты думаешь, что ты выше, чем Аннасуя – жена Атри, сыновьями которой стали мы – Вишну, Шива и Я? Или ты думаешь, что ты выше, чем Гаутама? Чем Джамадагни? Ты не выразил им никакого почтения и даже не обратил на них внимания! Ты ведешь себя, как полный глупец!

Бхригу, видя гнев Брахмы, понял, что того окутали волны раджа-гуны – мирской страсти, а потому он не может считаться повелителем законов материальной природы! С горечью в голосе Бхригу сказал:

- О господин! Тебе не понять той причины, что привела меня сюда. Ты разгневался на меня без всякой необходимости, и потому я проклинаю тебя на то, что никто на земле не будет тебе поклоняться, и не будет ни одного посвященного тебе храма.

Сказав это, Бхригу отправился на Кайлаш.

Господь Шива, вечно пребывающий на серебряной горе – Кайлаше, сидя в компании своей супруги Парвати, наслаждался пением гимнов, которыми оглашали горы его верные слуги – Нандишвара, Брингишвара, Чандишвара и другие.

В этот момент на Кайлаше появился Бхригу Муни. Он прямиком направился во дворец Господа Шивы и без предупреждения вошел прямо во внутренние покои, где Шива наслаждался компанией своей супруги. Парвати, увидев постороннего, зарделась от смущения и выбежала из комнаты, а Шива пришел в ярость.

- Бхригу! – закричал он. – Ты сын Брахмы, ты совершил столько аскез и столько всего знаешь, но до сих пор так и не научился хорошим манерам! Сейчас я тебя научу им!

Сказав это Господь Шива выхватил трезубец и замахнулся. Но в последний момент ему помешала Парвати, и Шива так же скоро успокоился, как разгневался.

Теперь настала очередь Бхригу. Он сказал: 

- Шива, ты даже не спросил, что привело меня сюда, и уже бросаешься на меня с трезубцем! Ты сам не знаешь хороших манер, а обвиняешь в этом меня! Так вот – я проклинаю тебя! Отныне на Земле тебе будут поклоняться как лингаму, и ни в одном из храмов не будет твоего настоящего мурти!

Высказав свое проклятие, Бхригу удалился на Вайкунтху.

Господь Вишну отдыхал, возлежа на змее Шеше, а Лакшми сидела у его стоп и растирала их, чтобы доставить удовольствие своему вечному супругу. Вишну знал, что к нему спешит Бхригу, но делал вид, что ничего не знает. 

Бхригу нервничал, помня о приеме, который он встретил на Сатьялоке и Кайлаше, поэтому, не говоря лишних слов, просто подошел к Господу Вайкунтхи и пнул его ногой в грудь. Но Вишну, казалось, вовсе не смутило такое обращение. Он приветливо улыбнулся и спросил у мудреца, не ушиб ли тот ногу. Вишну встал со своего ложа, усадил на него Бхригу и стал растирать ему стопы. Он осведомился у гостя о цели его визита, после чего тот упал в ноги Господу и стал просить у Него прощения.

- О мудрец, не беспокойся так! – успокоил его Шри Хари. – Все произошло так, как должно было произойти. Ты же был лишь инструментом в руках провидения.

Бхригу поведал о цели своего визита и пригласил Господа Вишну придти на жертвоприношение, устроенное мудрецами, и принять от них жертвенные дары. Господь пообещал, что придет туда в надлежащее время.

Бхригу был счастлив. Он вернулся на берега Ганги, рассказал мудрецам о своих странствиях, и, довольные, они продолжили свое жертвоприношение. 

А если того буддиста в отстутсвие учеников в грудь пнуть или его учеников? И куда денется это умиротворение и безмятежность? Ведь реальные качества проверяются только в критических ситуациях, подобных этой.Только у таких личностей как Харидас Тхакур хорошие качества являются неотъемлемой частью его самого.

Преступник, сидящий в тюрьме, не становится законопослушным только по той причине, что у него нет возможности совершать преступления. Также и любой человек, не может считаться обладающим каким либо хорошим качеством, если у него в данный момент нет возможности проявить свой истинный (обусловленный) характер.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Ну, Сакхиприя д.д., вы теперь с махараджем спорите  :smilies:

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Если "доброго" материалиста с "хорошими" качествами ограбить, обругать, вылить на него помои и побить, то потом посмотрите, какими реальными качествами он обладает.





> А если того буддиста в отстутсвие учеников в грудь пнуть


Ваша вайшнавская изобретательность в отношении того, как вывести на чистую воду материалистов, притворяющихся "хорошими" весьма впечатляет.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Интересное тут у вас обсуждение! 




> Ну, Сакхиприя д.д., вы теперь с махараджем спорите


Андрей Афанасьевич, а вы серьёзно думаете, что Махарадж поедет в Тайланд изучать буддизм?

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Ну, Сакхиприя д.д., вы теперь с махараджем спорите


Нет, не пытаюсь. Буддисты относятся к трансценденталистам, а не к материалистам, а в приведенной вами шлоке из ШБ пишется про материалистов.  Просто я привела пример из писаний для того, чтобы было понятно, каким образом проверяется наличие/отсутствие того или иного качества. 

Если мы увидим на улице человека, который будет утверждать, что он чист и обладает качеством чистоты на том только основании, что он помылся час назад, вы ему поверите? А вдруг он всего раз в пол-года моется? Ведь быть чистым и иметь качество чистоты это разные понятия, в первом случае это временно, а во втором - вечно. Есть люди, которые каждую неделю бросают курить, и когда вы такого спросите курит он или нет, он ответит вам правду - "нет, не курю", а на следующий день опять затянется, поэтому качество "некурящий" относится к тем, кто вообще не курит, а не к тем, кто не курит иногда (то же касается и любых других качеств, а именно доброты, великодушия, чистоты и т.д.) . Исходя из вышесказанного можно понять, что человек, реально обладая каким либо качеством будет проявлять его всегда, независимо от времени (из жизни в жизнь в том числе), места и обстоятельств.

Почему я так твердолобо пишу об этом? Это всего лишь попытка защитить трансцендентные безупречные слова Шримад Бхагаватам, т.к. все, что там написано - абсолютная истина, а наша задача понять: почему там так написано. Слова ШБ - это аксиома, не требующая доказательств, и если там написано, что "материалисты не имеют хороших качеств", то так оно и есть! А что касается людей, в том числе махараджей, Брахму (основателя нашей сампрадаи), Шиву (лучшего из всех вайшнавов), полубогов и других, то все они склонны иногда ошибаться.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Ваша вайшнавская изобретательность в отношении того, как вывести на чистую воду материалистов, притворяющихся "хорошими" весьма впечатляет.


Ну, это не моя изобретательность. Бхригу муни поступал подобным образом, а я просто сгустила краски для большей эффектности. У каждого в жизни полно подобных непреднамеренных примеров, обычно даже ничего специально делать не нужно чтобы убедиться, кто какими качествами обладает.

Что касается меня, то я себя не считаю вайшнавом, и мне терять репутацию не страшно, поэтому и говорю то, что думаю. Можете считать меня оскорбительницей  и самой падшей из всех людей и сказать это прямо в лицо.  :crazy:

----------


## Visvanath das

Интересная история про буддистов и отношение к ним Верховного Господа:


ЧБ 1.9.139-146

Нитьянанда Прабху посетил ашрам Агастьи Риши, находящийся в горах Малайя. Местные жители радовались встрече с Господом.
Нитьянанда погостил у них, а затем, в великом блаженстве, отправился к Бадарикашраму.
Господь Нитьянанда провел несколько дней в уединении в ашраме Затем Он отправился в ашрам Шрилы Вьясадевы, который признал в Нем Самого Господа Балараму.
Шрила Вьясадева лично принял Нитьянанду как Своего гостя, а Господь принес Ему почтительные поклоны.
Господь Нитьянанда посетил буддистский монастырь. Там Он увидел большое собрание буддистских монахов.
Господь задал им вопрос, но никто из них не ответил Ему. Разгневавшись на буддистов, Господь пнул их по головам, но те только улыбнулись в ответ и разбежались. Нитьянанда бесстрашно продолжил свой путь через лес.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

вот, наверное, многим знакомо: 
Лекции Бхактивигьяны Госвами по по книге С. Кави “семь привычек людей, добивающихся успеха”

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Ну это да. С другой стороны эти духовные качества всё равно как-то проявлены и в обусловленном положении. Иначе жизнь была бы невозможна. Иначе с чего бы Индрадьюмна Махарадж стал писать:...


Эти качества проявлены по другой причине, имеют другие основания под собой, и по этому глубина и искренность этих качеств у обычных людей часто показная.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Андрей Афанасьевич, а вы серьёзно думаете, что Махарадж поедет в Тайланд изучать буддизм?


Махарадж воздал должное возвышенным качествам буддийского учителя и удостоверил их подлинность, сославшись на Упадешамриту. Поскольку в сознании Кришны все лучшие качества раскрываются естественным образом, нет специальной необходимости для их развития изучать буддизм. Однако  посетить буддийский ашрам махарадж пообещал.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Эти качества проявлены по другой причине, имеют другие основания под собой, и по этому глубина и искренность этих качеств у обычных людей часто показная.


Часто показная, а бывает, что и не показная. В конце концов, глубинные основания для этих качеств - изначальная духовная природа. А гуна благости, как известно, покрывает в меньшей степени.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Маленькие дети, 3-4 года, никто не учил их, что такое справедливость и что такое нет. Они начинают ссориться друг с другом и говорить: “Так не честно. Ты не честно себя ведешь. “. Откуда они знают, что такое честность? Это понятие, оно заложено изначально, оно заложено в глубинной сути человека, в природе человека, так же как и многие другие понятия или качества. Понятие честности, достоинства, справедливости, понятие вот этого вот самосовершенствования, или ценность самосовершенствования, они тоже заложены в человеке. В каждом человеке. 
(БВГМ, 7 привычек)

----------


## serg

"Маленькие дети, 3-4 года, никто не учил их," Родители к этому возрасту уже плешь им проедают, говоря те самые слова: "это плохо, так не делай.. это хорошо - молодец"

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> "Маленькие дети, 3-4 года, никто не учил их," Родители к этому возрасту уже плешь им проедают, говоря те самые слова: "это плохо, так не делай.. это хорошо - молодец"


Вроде в ведической традиции не принято проедать плешь воспитывать детей до 5 лет, поэтому Госвами Махарадж говорит про возраст 3-4 года. Конечно, воспитание играет громадную роль, но есть послушные дети, а есть трудновоспитуемые, в зависимости от покрытия гунами. Материалисты объясняют происхождение хороших качеств по-своему.

----------


## Галим

> Т.е. поэтичность преданного - это одно качество, а поэтичность атеиста - совсем другое? И Кришнадас Кавираджа говорит не просто о правдивости или поэтичности, а именно о вайшнавской правдивости и поэтичности. Тогда понятно.


Поэтичность материалиста будет побуждать в людях низменные желания-похоть,уныние...даже если он вроде пишет о духовном,как молоко становится ядовитым от прикосновения змеи.
Правильность любого поступка оценивается по тому,каков был мотив.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Поэтичность материалиста будет побуждать в людях низменные желания-похоть,уныние...даже если он вроде пишет о духовном,как молоко становится ядовитым от прикосновения змеи.
> Правильность любого поступка оценивается по тому,каков был мотив.


НЕКРАСИВАЯ ДЕВОЧКА 

 Среди других играющих детей
 Она напоминает лягушонка.
 Заправлена в трусы худая рубашонка,
 Колечки рыжеватые кудрей
 Рассыпаны, рот длинен, зубки кривы,
 Черты лица остры и некрасивы.
 Двум мальчуганам, сверстникам её,
 Отцы купили по велосипеду.
 Сегодня мальчики, не торопясь к обеду,
 Гоняют по двору, забывши про неё,
 Она ж за ними бегает по следу.
 Чужая радость так же, как своя,
 Томит её и вон из сердца рвётся,
 И девочка ликует и смеётся,
 Охваченная счастьем бытия.

 Ни тени зависти, ни умысла худого
 Ещё не знает это существо.
 Ей всё на свете так безмерно ново,
 Так живо всё, что для иных мертво!
 И не хочу я думать, наблюдая,
 Что будет день, когда она, рыдая,
 Увидит с ужасом, что посреди подруг
 Она всего лишь бедная дурнушка!
 Мне верить хочется, что сердце не игрушка,
 Сломать его едва ли можно вдруг!
 Мне верить хочется, что чистый этот пламень,
 Который в глубине её горит,
 Всю боль свою один переболит
 И перетопит самый тяжкий камень!
 И пусть черты её нехороши
 И нечем ей прельстить воображенье,-
 Младенческая грация души
 Уже сквозит в любом её движенье.
 А если это так, то что есть красота
 И почему её обожествляют люди?
 Сосуд она, в котором пустота,
 Или огонь, мерцающий в сосуде?

Галим, где яд?

----------


## Галим

> НЕКРАСИВАЯ ДЕВОЧКА 
> 
> 
> Галим, где яд?


Нашли у кого спросить :crazy: ,спросите у садху.
Я думаю,более понятней будет сказать:-Насколько человек предан Кришне,настолько в нем развиты хорошие качества.А в состав имени Кришна можно смело включить такие качества,как-бескорыстие,сострадание ко всем живым существам,почтение к священным писанием.Этими качествами обладает не только вайшнавы,но и представители иных конфессий и даже атеисты,но в общении с ними можно видеть,с каким они почтением относятся к глубоко верующим людям.И это их почтение и является поклонение Любви(Кришне).

----------


## Галим

Вот ещё светлая мысль пришла!
Есть три вида транцеденталистов:
Брахмавади
Параматмавади
Бхактиведанты
...все эти транцеденталисты служат одному из проявлений Бхагавана,ибо
_Есть три аспекта Абсолютной Истины: Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван_.- каждый из них по своему предан Истине(Кришне).

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Вот ещё светлая мысль пришла!
> Есть три вида транцеденталистов:
> Брахмавади
> Параматмавади
> Бхактиведанты
> ...все эти транцеденталисты служат одному из проявлений Бхагавана,ибо
> _Есть три аспекта Абсолютной Истины: Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван_.- каждый из них по своему предан Истине(Кришне).


По-моему, вы нашли правильный ключик. Вот и Кришна говорит в БГ 7.16 о праведниках, которые ещё не встали на путь преданного служения Ему. Их праведность не фикция. Или в ШБ 2.7.37 Шрила Прабхупада пишет о предрелигиозных принципах: смирении, терпимости, простоте, т.е. о подлинных нравственных качествах, обладая которыми человек в конце концов "должен признать существование Господа и стать Его преданным". Так что всё сходится!

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Поэтичность материалиста будет побуждать в людях низменные желания-похоть,уныние...даже если он вроде пишет о духовном,как молоко становится ядовитым от прикосновения змеи.


ну дак кто ж виноват, если у преданного после чтения пробуждаются похоть и уныние? Сам преданный - больше никто. 

Продвинутый преданный - он как Ашутоша, на него яд не действует. Он как Шива -замечает только хорошее, и даже плохие слова/мотивы способен "исцелить", "воскресить" до хороших, найти в них что-то светлое. Путана предложила кришне яд, но Кришна яд проигнорировал, а нашёл в её поступке только любовь.

----------


## Галим

> Сам преданный - больше никто. 
> .


Не спорю :smilies: ,ну это никак не поможет пииту :pandit:

----------


## vedamurti das

Когда говорится о хороших качествах преданного, то имеется в виду уттама-адхикари. Мадхьяма-адхикари только развивает эти качества. А каништха-адхикари развивать их не хочет - он думает, что он великий чистый преданный, и остальным очень повезло от общения с ним. Если мадхьяма-адхикари почти всегда находится в благости, то гуны у каништха-адхикари определяются его кармой. И если его гуны - это страсть и невежество, то Шримад Бхагаватам предупреждает, что общаться с таким преданным надо с большой осторожностью, но всё равно надо оказывать ему почтение.

----------


## Таня Б

> Когда говорится о хороших качествах преданного, то имеется в виду уттама-адхикари. Мадхьяма-адхикари только развивает эти качества. А каништха-адхикари развивать их не хочет - он думает, что он великий чистый преданный, и остальным очень повезло от общения с ним. Если мадхьяма-адхикари почти всегда находится в благости, то гуны у каништха-адхикари определяются его кармой. И если его гуны - это страсть и невежество, то Шримад Бхагаватам предупреждает, что общаться с таким преданным надо с большой осторожностью, но всё равно надо оказывать ему почтение.


      подскажите пожалуйста ,откуда этот текст.....тема волнующая :namaste:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Пока живое существо отрицает преданное служение Богу, оно является преступником. Отсюда и вывод, у преступника могут быть внешне хорошие качества, но он - преступник. Он может быть добрым преступником, может быть щедрым преступником, но главное он - преступник.

Пока преступник не перестал быть преступником - грош цена его так называемым хорошим качествам. Пока джива отрицает преданное служение Богу - свое изначальное положение, она находится в конфликте со всем мирозданием, бросая вызов естественному порядку и закону. 

Другой момент, пример который приводился, как Махарадж прославлял качества буддистов. Это пример того, как возвышенный преданный во всем видит для себя уроки от Господа. Видя проявления хороших качеств, он видит проявления природы Господа, ведь Господь является источником всех хороших качеств. А также прославляя кого-то, духовный учитель вдохновляет этого человека на путь преданного служения. И также это пример принципа, который проповедовал Господь Шри Чайтанья: тринад апи суничена тарор апи сахишнуна аманина манадена киртаниях сада харих - Нужно быть смиреннее травы на улице и терпеливее дерева, нужно быть свободным от ложной гордыни и выражать почтение каждому, не ожидая никакого почтения к себе, тогда можно повторять святое имя постоянно и непрерывно. Преданный всем выражает почтение. 

Есть также история из Шримад Бхагаватам (11 песнь ) про 24 гуру. Господь Шри Кришна рассказывает Уддхаве историю про брахмана-авадхуту, который описывает, как он учился у 24 гуру, вот их список: земля, ветер, небо, вода, огонь, луна,солнце,  голубь, питон, океан, мотылек, шмель и пчела, слон,  вор меда, олень, проститутка по имени Пингала,  птица курара, глупый ленивый ребенок,  изготовитель стрел,  змея, паук, слабое насекомое, бренное материальное тело.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Как только живое существо встает на путь исправления (начинает следовать практике бхакти), хочет перестать быть преступником, начинается его возвращение к здоровому естественному состоянию "законопослушной" дживы.  И даже несмотря на то, что у этого живого существа могут оставаться еще дурные качества, постепенно они будут уходить. Тогда как преступная мятежная джива, упрямствующая в своем отрицании Бога и Его высшей власти несет в себе основополагающий порок- зависть к Богу. Это становится причиной проявления всех других дурных качеств.  Чем в большей степени у дживы атеизм и отрицание власти Бога, тем в большей степени в ней проявлены дурные качества. Тем больше эгоизм.

----------


## Галим

> подскажите пожалуйста ,откуда этот текст.....тема волнующая


Вот здесь,что то подобное..
_
Каништха, мадххьяма и уттама

В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в следующих трех стихах описаны три категории вайшнавов:

1) Неофит, или каништха-вайшнав:

арчайам эва харайе
пуджам йах шраддхайехате
на тад-бхактешу чаньешу
са бхактах пракритах смритах

Тот, кто служит Божеству Шри Хари с мирской верой, полученной через цепь мирских учителей, не имея при этом желания служить Его преданным и другим живым существам, в сердце которых пребывает Господь Хари, именуется начинающим преданным (каништха-адхикари, или пракрита-бхактой). Другими словами, он лишь в преддверии постижения науки бхакти. («Шримад-Бхагаватам», 11.2.47).

Отличием мирской веры, основанной на традиции, от шастрия-шраддхи, полученной посредством изучения явленных священных писаний, является то, что первая возникает как следствие общепринятого мирского образования, в то время, как шастрия-шраддха, или вера в вайшнавов, появляется благодаря глубокой убежденности в словах писаний и основана на доказательствах, представленных в них. Только обретя шастрия-шраддху, джива становится мадхьяма-вайшнавом (вайшнавом среднего уровня).

До тех пор, пока в сердце не проявилась шастрия-шраддха, кармические узы садхака (практикующего преданного) сохраняются. В этой связи Шриман Махапрабху говорил:

шуддха-вайшнава нахе, кинту вайшнавера прайя
Такие люди еще не чистые вайшнавы, они лишь напоминают вайшнавов.

Канитшха-вайшнав, которого также называют вайшнава-прайя дживой, может стать шуддха-вайшнавом (чистым вайшнавом) исключительно в результате искреннего общения с истинными вайшнавами.

2) Вайшнав среднего уровня, или мадхьяма-вайшнав:

ишваре тад-адхитешу
балишешу двишатсу ча
према-майтри-крипопекша
йах кароти са мадхьямах

Мадхьяма-вайшнавом именуется тот, чья любовь направлена на Верховного Господа, Шри Бхагавана, кто является искренним другом всех вайшнавов, милосердно относится к невинным и игнорирует тех, кто завидует Бхагавану или вайшнавам, иногда проявляя по отношению к ним безразличие, иногда – терпимость, а временами полностью избегая их общества. («Шримад-Бхагаватам», 11.2.46).
Как мы видим, мадхьяма-вайшнав оказывает подходящую случаю милость даже завистливым людям, потому что смотрит на них как на находящихся в невежестве. Только мадхьяма-вайшнав способен по-настоящему служить вайшнавам. Поскольку каништха-адхикари пока не может заниматься подобным служением, его, строго говоря, нельзя называть вайшнавом, скорее он относится к категории вайшнава-прайя-джив (тех, кто напоминает вайшнавов).

3) Вайшнав высшего уровня, уттама-вайшнав:

сарва-бхутешу йах пашьед
бхагавад-бхавам атманах
бхутани бхагаватй атманй-
эша бхагаватоттамах

Уттама-бхагаватой является тот, кто видит собственное экстатическое настроение любви к Шри Бхагавану (бхагавад-бхаву) в сердцах всех живых существ (сарва-бхутешу), а все существа – пребывающими в Шри Бхагаване. Такой вайшнав не видит различий между вайшнавом и невайшнавом. («Шримад-Бхагаватам», 11.2.45)

Классификация Шримана Махапрабху: вайшнавы, вайшнава-тары и вайшнава-тамы

Из всего этого следует, что к категории вайшнавов относятся те дживы, которые, поднявшись над уровнем канитшха-адхикари, обрели шастрия-шраддху (веру в писания) и способность служить вайшнавам. Согласно классификации, предложенной Шриманом Махапрабху, таких джив следует называть просто вайшнавами до тех пор, пока они не обретут качества, позволяющие отнести их к категории мадхьяма-вайшнавов.

К категории вайшнава-тар относятся вайшнавы, начиная с уровня мадхьяма (те, кто обладают качествами вайшнава в высокой степени). И, наконец, вайшнава-тамы – это исключительно уттама-вайшнавы, обладающие вайшнавскими качествами в превосходной степени.

Давайте посмотрим, как Шриман Махапрабху описывает эти три категории вайшнавов:

1) Определение вайшнава:

атаева йанра мукхе эка кришна-нама
сей та вайшнава, кариха танхара саммана

«Того, кто произнес имя Кришны хотя бы один раз, называется вайшнавом, и ему следует оказывать глубокое уважение». («Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила, 15.111).

2) Определение вайшнава-тары:

кришна-нама нирантара йанхара вадане
сей се вайшнаватара, бхаджа танхара чаране

«Тот, кто постоянно повторяет имя Кришны, является вайшнава-тарой (обладает качествами вайшнава в высокой степени), и нам следует служить его лотосным стопам». («Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила, 16.72).

3) Определение вайшнава-тамы:

йанхара даршане мукхе айсе кришна-нама
танхаре джаниха тум вайшнава-прадхана
крама кари кахе прабху вайшнава-лакшана-
вайшнава, вайшнаватара, ара вайшнаватама

«Тот, кто одним своим видом вдохновляет других повторять кришна-наму, является самым возвышенным вайшнавом, или вайшнава-тамой (обладает вайшнавскими качествами в превосходной степени). («Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила, 16.74-75).

Таким образом, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху разделил преданных на три уровня (вайшнавы, вайшнава-тары и вайшнава-тамы) в соответствии с проявляемыми признаками.

Согласно учению Шримана Махапрабху, тот, кто абсолютно чисто произносит кришна-наму хотя бы раз, достоин называться вайшнавом. Вайшнава-прайи, или вайшнава-абхасы (подобия вайшнавов), относящиеся к категории каништха-бхакт, повторяют лишь намабхасу (тень святого имени). Они не могут произнести шуддха-наму (абсолютно чистое святое имя). Однако те, кто способны повторить шуддха-наму хотя бы один раз, обладают качествами вайшнава и называются шуддха-вайшнавaми. Те, кто непрерывно повторяют шуддха-наму, являются вайшнава-тарами (обладают качествами вайшнава в высокой степени), а те, кто одним своим присутствием побуждают других повторять кришна-наму, относятся к уровню вайшнава-тама (обладают качествами вайшнава в превосходной степени).

Если рассматривать ситуацию в рамках реальности (таттвы) Шри Намы, человек, который повторил шуддха-кришна-наму хотя бы один раз, несомненно является вайшнавом, и дикша (инициация) ему не нужна.

Здесь нужно обратить внимание на одну деталь. То, станет ли человек шуддха-вайшнавом, не зависит от процесса принятия дикши (официального обряда посвящения). Дикша – это процесс получения мантры для поклонения Божеству Шри Хари, благодаря которому джива возвышается, по крайней мере, до уровня вайшнава-прайи (подобия вайшнава).

В рамках реальности святого имени (нама-таттвы) дикша необязательна. Как говорил Шриман Махапрабху:

прабху кахе, - «йанра мукхе шуни эка-бара
кришна-нама, сеи пуджья, - шрештха сабакара»

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху ответил: «Тот, чьи уста хотя бы однажды произнесут кришна-наму, достоин поклонения и является лучшим из людей».

эка кришна-наме каре сарва-папа кшайя
нава-видха бхакти пурна нама хойте хайя

«Даже произнесенное лишь однажды, имя Кришны разрушает все грехи. Процесс преданного служения, состоящий из девяти видов (навадха-бхакти), достигает завершенности лишь через наму».

дикша-пурашчарья-видхи апекша на каре
джихва-спарше а-чандала сабаре уддхаре

«Для того, чтобы повторять кришна-наму, не обязательно проходить через процесс получения дикши или следовать любым другим подготовительным регулирующим ритуалам. Просто благодаря соприкосновению с языком кришна-нама освобождает каждого, включая самых опустившихся из людей (таких как чандалы или сабокоеды)».

анусанга-пхале каре самсарера кшайя
читта акаршийа карайа кришне премодойа

«Вторичный результат повторения кришна-намы заключается в том, что на пути повторяющего больше не возникает материальных препятствий. Основной же плод повторения – это то, что ум и сердце человека, даже против его воли, привлекаются Кришной и, в конце концов, в сердце пробуждается кришна-према». («Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила, 15.106-109).

атаэва йанра мукхе эка кришна-нама
сеи та вайшнава, каритха канхара самана

«Тог, кто повторил имя Кришны хотя бы раз, называется вайшнавом, и ему следует оказывать глубокое уважение ». («Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила, 15.111).

Разница между Шри Намой и намабхасой.
Повторяющие намабхасу – не вайшнавы.

Разница между намой и намабхасой не является темой этой статьи. Подробнее об этом мы поговорим в другой раз. Сейчас мы остановимся на этом лишь вкратце: если кришна-нама повторяется с шастрия-шраддхой (верой в писания) и беспримесным вручением себя Кришне, тогда это действительно нама. Если же нама повторяется с любыми желаниями, отличными от желания доставить радость Кришне (аньябхилашита), или же если повторение омрачено гьяной (сухим имперсональным знанием), кармой (деятельностью ради вознаграждения), вайрагьей (отречением, рожденным из отвращения) или другими подобными мотивами, такое повторение является намабхасой.

Несмотря на то, что повторение намабхасы может даровать любые плоды, вплоть до мукти (освобождения из оков материальной энергии), вайшнав всегда повторяет только шуддха-наму и никогда не склоняется к повторению любого из видов намабхасы.

Настоящая нама появляется на языке лишь той дживы, которая: 1) обладает знанием о своей истинной сварупе, 2) понимает, что нама и нами (имя и его обладатель) неотличны, и 3) осознает, что нама являет себя лишь тем, чьи чувства трансцендентно чисты.

Как только джива хотя бы однажды произносит наму, она становится вайшнавом. В тот момент, когда нама являет себя, мгновенно уничтожаются все грехи дживы – и те, что уже принесли плоды (прарабдха) и те, что еще не созрели (апрарабдха). И одновременно с пробуждением намы приходит любовь к Богу.

Вайшнав, повторяющий шуддха-наму, наделен всеми благими качествами, свободен от грехов и не испытывает интереса к благочестивой или неблагочестивой деятельности.

Шрила Сатчидананда Бхактивинода Тхакур
_

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Согласно мирскому толкованию нравственность - это внутренняя установка индивида действовать согласно своей совести и свободной воле. Действия живого существа в материальном мире направлены на удовлетворения своих потребностей, на получения плодов своей деятельности. Даже если деятельность носит бескорыстный характер, живое существо получает внутреннее удовлетворения от нее. По сути такие внутренние установки и деятельность связанная с ними носят кармический характер.
Внутренние нравственные установки вайшнавов направлены на служение другим вайшнавам, своему духовному учителю и через него Кришне. Такая нравственность полностью духовна.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Пока живое существо отрицает преданное служение Богу, оно является преступником. Отсюда и вывод, у преступника могут быть внешне хорошие качества, но он - преступник. Он может быть добрым преступником, может быть щедрым преступником, но главное он - преступник.
> 
> Пока преступник не перестал быть преступником - грош цена его так называемым хорошим качествам. Пока джива отрицает преданное служение Богу - свое изначальное положение, она находится в конфликте со всем мирозданием, бросая вызов естественному порядку и закону.


Материальный мир - это тюрьма, здесь все преступники. Но, как объясняет Шри Кришна, есть преступники-негодяи (4 вида), и есть преступники-праведники (тоже 4 вида). Кришна различает первых и вторых.




> Другой момент, пример который приводился, как Махарадж прославлял качества буддистов.


Махарадж прославлял, потому что качества заслуживали прославления, хотя и принадлежали не вайшнаву. Почему заслуживали - объясняет Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии к ШБ 2.7.37, отнеся смирение, терпимость, простоту и т.д. к субрелигиозным принципам. Это те качества, которые позволяют "признать существование Господа и стать Его преданным".




> Это пример того, как возвышенный преданный во всем видит для себя уроки от Господа. Видя проявления хороших качеств, он видит проявления природы Господа, ведь Господь является источником всех хороших качеств.


Здесь важно отметить разницу между хорошими качествами как проявлением духовной природы и хорошими качествами как средством осуществления материальной деятельности (о чем говорится в стихе ШБ 5.18.12). Во втором случае качества не истинные и легко могут исчезнуть при изменении внешних обстоятельств. Но у материалиста тоже могут быть истинные, духовные качества, как бы просвечивающие через покрытие гунами материальной природы.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Но у материалиста тоже могут быть истинные, духовные качества, как бы просвечивающие через покрытие гунами материальной природы.


Простите, Андрей Афанасьевич, как мне кажется, вы сами себе противоречите, сознание определяет нравственность личности и если сознание материалистично, то ни о какой истинной духовности не может быть и речи. 
У большинсва живых существ все духовные совершенства души покрыты материальным сознанием и находятся в непроявленном состоянии.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Простите, Андрей Афанасьевич, как мне кажется, вы сами себе противоречите, сознание определяет нравственность личности и если сознание материалистично, то ни о какой истинной духовности не может быть и речи. 
> У большинсва живых существ все духовные совершенства души покрыты материальным сознанием и находятся в непроявленном состоянии.


Ну, вы правы, если материалистом считать человека с полностью материалистичным сознанием, но материалисты могут находиться под влиянием разного сочетания гун, в том числе в гуне благости могут быть. Иначе было бы всё очень просто: хороший человек - значит, преданный; плохой - значит, материалист. Но бывает, что хороший, а не преданный. А бывает так, что преданный, но ещё не очистился от дурных качеств, так ведь? Если же вы скажете, что материалисты только внешне хорошие, и что под давлением обстоятельств все их хорошие качества мгновенно улетучиваются, то, опять же, это не соответствует действительности. Есть много примеров. Наконец, и Кришна, и Шрила Прабхупада говорят, что хорошие качества предшествуют преданию. Негодяи не предаются, а благочестивые предаются. Другое дело, что уже в преданном служении все хорошие качества обретают свою полноту и свой изначальный смысл.
Ещё важный момент. В преданном служении происходит не столько приобретение хороших качеств, сколько очищение от дурных, от анартх. А хорошие - они сами собой раскрываются. Также и материалисты могут быть покрыты дурными качествами в большей или меньшей степени.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> А бывает так, что преданный, но ещё не очистился от дурных качеств, так ведь?


такое очень расхожее мнение, что лучше я буду хорошим материалистом, чем плохим верующим. 
Можно же закрыть глаза на мясоедство материалиста, он же хороший, невинный , и ну ни как нельзя простить вайшнава, за его ну скажем неуступчивый характер или вспыльчивость , он же обязан быть сияющим совершенством, а так он просто позор перед лицом Господа.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> такое очень расхожее мнение, что лучше я буду хорошим материалистом, чем плохим верующим. 
> Можно же закрыть глаза на мясоедство материалиста, он же хороший, невинный , и ну ни как нельзя простить вайшнава, за его ну скажем неуступчивый характер или вспыльчивость , он же обязан быть сияющим совершенством, а так он просто позор перед лицом Господа.


Ну, это вы зря к таким выводам приходите. Плохой верующий лучше, так как он потом станет хорошим (он на верном пути). А хорошего материалиста может майя засосать так, что  все его хорошие качества исчезнут и он родится собакой.  :cray:

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Плохой верующий лучше, так как он потом станет хорошим (он на верном пути).


обещаю вам стараться  :aaaaaaa:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Нам всем надо стараться  :friends:

----------


## vedamurti das

> подскажите пожалуйста ,откуда этот текст.....тема волнующая


Это выдержки из разных книг Прабхупады и лекций махараджей. Простите...

----------


## Галим

> Пока живое существо отрицает преданное служение Богу, оно является преступником. Отсюда и вывод, у преступника могут быть внешне хорошие качества, но он - преступник. Он может быть добрым преступником, может быть щедрым преступником, но главное он - преступник.
> 
> Пока преступник не перестал быть преступником - грош цена его так называемым хорошим качествам. Пока джива отрицает преданное служение Богу - свое изначальное положение, она находится в конфликте со всем мирозданием, бросая вызов естественному порядку и закону. 
> 
> Другой момент, пример который приводился, как Махарадж прославлял качества буддистов. Это пример того, как возвышенный преданный во всем видит для себя уроки от Господа. Видя проявления хороших качеств, он видит проявления природы Господа, ведь Господь является источником всех хороших качеств. А также прославляя кого-то, духовный учитель вдохновляет этого человека на путь преданного служения. И также это пример принципа, который проповедовал Господь Шри Чайтанья: тринад апи суничена тарор апи сахишнуна аманина манадена киртаниях сада харих - Нужно быть смиреннее травы на улице и терпеливее дерева, нужно быть свободным от ложной гордыни и выражать почтение каждому, не ожидая никакого почтения к себе, тогда можно повторять святое имя постоянно и непрерывно. Преданный всем выражает почтение. 
> 
> Есть также история из Шримад Бхагаватам (11 песнь ) про 24 гуру. Господь Шри Кришна рассказывает Уддхаве историю про брахмана-авадхуту, который описывает, как он учился у 24 гуру, вот их список: земля, ветер, небо, вода, огонь, луна,солнце,  голубь, питон, океан, мотылек, шмель и пчела, слон,  вор меда, олень, проститутка по имени Пингала,  птица курара, глупый ленивый ребенок,  изготовитель стрел,  змея, паук, слабое насекомое, бренное материальное тело.


Вот допустим человек с состраданием относится к животным,пытается облегчить их существование как может.Но он не предан Кришне(пока),можно ли считать его это качество -хорошим?

----------


## Галим

> Ну, это вы зря к таким выводам приходите. Плохой верующий лучше, так как он потом станет хорошим (он на верном пути). А хорошего материалиста может майя засосать так, что  все его хорошие качества исчезнут и он родится собакой.


Не плохо бы выяснить,кого можно называть преданным?

----------


## Галим

> Ну, вы правы, если материалистом считать человека с полностью материалистичным сознанием, но материалисты могут находиться под влиянием разного сочетания гун, в том числе в гуне благости могут быть. .


Качества гуны благости тоже не являются хорошими,ибо обуславливают.Для начала на до бы разобраться-что такое хорошо и что такое плохо,по крайней мере с точки зрения гаудия вайшнава.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Не плохо бы выяснить,кого можно называть преданным?


А вот здесь есть. Какие будут соображения?




> Качества гуны благости тоже не являются хорошими,ибо обуславливают.Для начала на до бы разобраться-что такое хорошо и что такое плохо,по крайней мере с точки зрения гаудия вайшнава.


Ну так вначале хорошие качества перечисляются (26). Какие-то из них свойственны гуне благости. Или нужно разделять качества от материальной гуны благости и трансцендентные?
Раз гуна благости благоприятна для практики бхакти-йоги, так значит качества гуны благости хороши и с точки зрения гаудия-вайшнава.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вот допустим человек с состраданием относится к животным,пытается облегчить их существование как может.Но он не предан Кришне(пока),можно ли считать его это качество -хорошим?


Если он по-настоящему с состраданием относится к животным, то есть по крайней мере никого не ест, а не так, что он кошек-собачек защищает, а коровок, свинок, курочек, индюшек, баранчиков кушает за милую душу, да еще своих любимым кошечкам -собачкам скармливает, тогда да, это хорошее качество. Но опять же, если нет желания исправиться, нет желания возрождать свое изначальное сознание Кришны, то это просто сострадательный преступник. И кстати, зачастую люди проявляют сострадание, потому что это позволяет себя почувствовать божком-благодетелем. Кришна - Высший друг и благожелатель живых существ, а дживы находящиеся в иллюзии, пытающиеся подражать Кришне, могут проявлять сострадание, исходя из ложного представления о себе как о великом благожелателе. Это не всегда осознанно, но подсознательно у дживы в этом мире все время есть этот мотив - подражание Верховному наслаждающемуся. Поэтому все стремятся устроить свою "раса-лилу", чтобы у них тоже была своя "Радха", а затем чтобы появились "экспансии". К этому же ряду относятся зачастую и проявления сострадания обусловленных джив.

Но в целом, сострадание это хорошо, это по крайней мере помогает избавляться от эгоизма. За исключением тех случаев, когда сострадание продиктовано ложной гордыней, представлением о себе как о великом благодетеле.

----------


## Галим

> А вот здесь есть. Какие будут соображения?


*Согласно учению Шримана Махапрабху, тот, кто абсолютно чисто произносит кришна-наму хотя бы раз, достоин называться вайшнавом*-и так,исходя из этого можно смело ставить в один ряд материалиста и каништху


> Ну, это вы зря к таким выводам приходите. Плохой верующий лучше, так как он потом станет хорошим (он на верном пути). А хорошего материалиста может майя засосать так, что  все его хорошие качества исчезнут и он родится собакой.


-ибо это не про нас,т.к 99,999999% преданных всего мира скорее всего каништхи,если верить глазам и ушам.



> Ну так вначале хорошие качества перечисляются (26). Какие-то из них свойственны гуне благости. Или нужно разделять качества от материальной гуны благости и трансцендентные?
> Раз гуна благости благоприятна для практики бхакти-йоги, так значит качества гуны благости хороши и с точки зрения гаудия-вайшнава.


Для каништхи может быть и хороши,но если эти качества не приводят к преданности Кришне,то в обладании ими нет ничего ценного.Но опять же это с точки зрения целей которые ставит перед собой гаудия вайшнав.
Вызовут ли подобные стихи из вайшнавской литературы неуважения к остальным членам общества со стороны преданных?Да,несомненно если неофиты-каништхи не будут находится под покровительством старших вайшнавов.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

99,999999% - получается 1 вайшнав на 999 999 каништх. Печальная информация.



> Для каништхи может быть и хороши,но если эти качества не приводят к преданности Кришне,то в обладании ими нет ничего ценного.Но опять же это с точки зрения целей которые ставит перед собой гаудия вайшнав.


Ну это так. Хотя хороши они не только для каништхи, ведь по ним различаются вайшнавы от невайшнавов. Другими словами, у вайшнава не может не быть таких качеств, как смирение, сострадание, доброжелательность, уважительное отношение к другим и т.д. Или вы про что говорите? ))



> Вызовут ли подобные стихи из вайшнавской литературы неуважения к остальным членам общества со стороны преданных?
> Да,несомненно если неофиты-каништхи не будут находится под покровительством старших вайшнавов.


Вот! Для этого я и начал тему, чтобы старшие преданные дали правильное понимание нам - каништхам.

----------


## Галим

> Ну это так. Хотя хороши они не только для каништхи, ведь по ним различаются вайшнавы от невайшнавов.


Надо бы нам прийти к общей оценки ценностей.Ш,Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит-тот кто не может повторить святое имя ЧИСТО,не может называтся вайшнавом.Вайшнава можно отличить только по превязанности к святому имени,остальные методы лишь косвенные.не точные.


> Другими словами, у вайшнава не может не быть таких качеств, как смирение, сострадание, доброжелательность, уважительное отношение к другим и т.д. Или вы про что говорите? ))


Нечестивые люди видят недостатки в вайшнавах и осуждают их тремя способами.

Чистые вайшнавы не имеют недостатков, поэтому они находятся выше всякой критики. Однако хулители все равно находят повод незаслуженно осуждать и очернять чистых вайшнавов. Такие грешники со злобой ругают вайшнавов, пользуясь тремя предлогами:

1) Они критикуют недостатки, которые присутствовали в личности до появления в его сердце шуддха-бхакти. В действительности, как только в сердце преданного приходит бхакти, все его изъяны начинают очень быстро исчезать.

2) Пока из сердца вайшнава постепенно уходят последние неблагоприятные склонности, грешники пользуются возможностью осудить его за любые недостатки, которые могут все еще оставаться в нем.

3) Возвышенный вайшнав свободен от дурных склонностей, но иногда, по воле божественного провидения, он может повести себя недозволенным образом. И хотя подобное поведение никогда не перейдет в привычку в характере вайшнава, все же грешники критикуют его за это.

Таким образом эти бессердечные люди сами роют себе могилу, совершая грех оскорбления вайшнава. Поэтому в книге «Нама-таттва-ратнамала» написано:

праг бхактерудьяддошах ашайявашишта эва ча
дайвотпаннашча бхактанам найвалочьях кадачана
сададдешьямрите йасту мришапавадамева ча
дошаналосайаньева са садху-ниндакохадхамаха

«Не нужно обращать внимание на недостатки бхакты – ни на те, что были у него перед появлением бхакти в сердце, ни на те, что временно остаются в нем, пока сердце очищается благодаря процессу бхакти, ни на те, что могут проявиться в его поведении случайно, по воле провидения. Тот, кто заостряет внимание на любом из таких недостатков, причем не с добрыми намерениями, но с целью оклеветать преданного, является оскорбителем праведной личности и в высшей степени падшим человеком».
Ш.Бхактивинод Тхакур.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Надо бы нам прийти к общей оценки ценностей.Ш,Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит-тот кто не может повторить святое имя ЧИСТО,не может называтся вайшнавом.Вайшнава можно отличить только по превязанности к святому имени,остальные методы лишь косвенные.не точные.


ШБ 5.18.12 к.
В "чайтанья-чаритамрите", в восьмой главе Ади-лилы, перечислены некоторые
качества преданных. Например, там говорится, что Шри Пандит Харидас отличался
благонравием, снисходительностью, был умиротворен, великодушен и серьезен. Кроме
того, его слова и поступки приносили всем радость, он был очень терпелив, ко
всем относился с уважением и заботился о благе каждого. В нем не было и капли
двуличия, и он никогда не совершал ничего предосудительного. Все это качества
Самого Кришны, поэтому они естественным образом проявляются у любого, кто
становится преданным Кришны. Шри Кришнадас Кавираджа, автор
"чайтанья-чаритамриты", говорит, что вайшнав проявляет все лучшие качества и что
*только по этим качествам можно отличить вайшнава от невайшнава*. Кришнадас
Кавираджа перечисляет двадцать шесть качеств вайшнава: 1) он очень добр ко всем,
2) ни с кем не ссорится, 3) правдив, 4) одинаково относится ко всем живым
существам, 5) обладает безупречным нравом, 6) великодушен, 7) мягок, 8) всегда
чист, 9) не имеет материальной собственности, 10) трудится на благо всех живых
существ, 11) всегда умиротворен, 12) безраздельно предан Кришне, 13) свободен от
материальных желаний, 14) кроток, 15) отличается постоянством, 16) владеет
своими чувствами, 17) не ест больше, чем необходимо, 18) неподвержен влиянию
иллюзорной энергии Господа, 19) выражает почтение каждому, 20) не стремится к
тому, чтобы его почитали, 21) очень серьезен, 22) сострадателен, 23) дружелюбен,
24) наделен поэтическим даром, 25) искусен во всем и 26) молчалив.

Я думаю, чистое повторение вытекает из этих качеств, особенно из 12-го, и наоборот. Другими словами, если вайшнав повторяет чисто - он обладает этими качествами. Если он обладает этими качествами - он повторяет чисто.

----------


## Андрей Н

> ШБ 5.18 TЕКСT 12
> 
> *	Все полубоги и их возвышенные качества: религиозность, знание
> и отрешённость  -  проявляются в теле того, кто развил в себе беспримесную
> преданность Верховной Личности Бога, Васудеве. Tот же, кто занят не преданным
> служением, а материальной деятельностью, не имеет никаких положительных
> качеств. Даже если ему хорошо удаётся практиковать мистическую йогу или
> честными способами содержать свою семью и родственников, он руководствуется
> собственными измышлениями, а стало быть, служит внешней энергии Господа. Откуда
> ...


Буддисты преданно служат Верховной Личности Бога -- Господу Будде. Даже материалисты время от времени служат Всевышнему. Например, изрядно проигравшись в казино, они с огромной надеждой, фактически со слезами на глазах, ставят на рулетку последние деньги и искренне умоляют: Господи помоги.

----------


## Галим

> ШБ 5.18.12 к.
> 
> Я думаю, чистое повторение вытекает из этих качеств, особенно из 12-го, и наоборот. Другими словами, если вайшнав повторяет чисто - он обладает этими качествами. Если он обладает этими качествами - он повторяет чисто.


Вы можете миллионы лет обладать этими качествами,но это не означает,что обретете преданность к Кришне.просто обладая этими качествами легче заниматся садханой,управлять умом.Но Милость приходит по своей воле,или как говорят-Бхакти не зависит ни от чего матереального.Единственное что может поколебать Господа,так это искренняя молитва, только истинный крик души.


Иногда ребенок плачет просто так, чтобы обратить на себя внимание или из вредности, и мать всегда знает это и, не обращает особого внимания на его слезы, но если с ним действительно случилось что-то серьезное, мать сразу же знает это по звуку его голоса.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Так безраздельная преданность там в серединке  :smilies:

----------


## Галим

> Так безраздельная преданность там в серединке


Ну естесесстено :acute: ,я имел ввиду все качества помимо 12-го.именно поэтому я говорил


> Вы можете миллионы лет обладать этими качествами,но это не означает,ч*то обретете преданность к Кришне*

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> изрядно проигравшись в казино, они... искренне умоляют: Господи помоги.


2. Мaмa училa меня ВЕРИТЬ В БОГА: "Молись, чтобы этa гaдость отстирaлaсь!"





> Единственное что может поколебать Господа,так это искренняя молитва, только истинный крик души.





> Вы можете миллионы лет обладать этими качествами,но это не означает,что обретете преданность к Кришне


О, о, о! У меня как раз где-то была пураническая история от Шри-вайшнавов на эту тему. Можно сказать, иллюстрация важности силы желания. По сути, господа, у преданного есть всего 6 качеств: это 6 анг шаранагати (прапатти). 
Давным-давно, в тридевятом царстве-тридесятом государстве жил демонического склада человек по имени Гхантакарна ("Звоночки-в-ушах"). Он стойко ненавидел Нараяну. Лелея свою враждебность, он даже смотреть отказывался в сторону Нараяны или его бхакт. Ни одно имя Нараяны не должно было осквернить его ухо своим звучанием. Чтобы гарантировать это, он носил на обеих ушах большие бронзовые звоночки. Как только он чувствовал, что сейчас прозвучит имя Бога - Нараяна, Говинда и прочее, то начинал трясти готловой так сильно, что имена просто глушились. Чувствуя само приближение бхакты Нараяны, он заставлял дзенькать свои звоночки, чтобы не слышать ненавистных имён. Он был великим бхактой Шивы. Он не принимал пищу, не выполнив свою ежедневную пуджу.. Он также ел человеческую плоть, предлагая её Шиве. все обычно бежали в стра[е перед людоедом. В основном он бродил по лесам и пещерам. Самой большой радостью в его жизни было совершать пуджу своему иштадевате, Господу Шиве; за это Владыка Кайласа даровал ему множество благословений. Шива может благословитть кого-то долгой жизнью, как он сделал это с Маркандеей, и может пнуть как Яму. Он таrже может взять своих бхакт к себе на Кайласу. Кроме того, он может помочь им развbть Нараяна-бхакти. Ничего удивительного. Писания говорят, что преданность Шиве в конечном счёте ведёт к преданности Нараяне - если нет ненависти к Бхагавану. Гхантакарна же совершал своё поклонение имеyно с ненавистью к другому божеству. 
Оджнажды в блуждавниях по лесу Гхантакарне встретился великий мудрец Шанкхакарна ("Ухо-раковина").  Мудрец произносил имя Нараяны. Достигнув ушей Гхантакарны, эти звуки привели его в гнев ми заставили люто закачть головой. Мудрец подумал, что такой сильный дзенькот - это просто выражение бурной радости от святых имён. Он приблизился к Гхантакарне за сатсангом - и получил гневную отповедь, что тот Шива-бхакта, а не Нараяна-бхакта. На вопрос, почему он именно Шива-бхакта, Гхантакарна даже не ответил, лишь завопил, что это раковины в ушах. Мудрец ответил, что носит ит как знак стремления к мокше. На вопрос, что такое мокша, Шанкхакарна ответил, чт оэто самое блаженное состояние без каких-либо смерти и рождений. Гханткарна спросило, может ли Шива даровать мокшу - и получил ответ, что лучше спросить у самого Шивы. 
Гхантакарна помчался к Кайласу и попросил Шиву о мокше. На просьбу уточнить вид мокши Гхантакарна оответил, что ему позарез нужно  избавиться ото всех трудностей на земле , достигнуть мира вечного счастья, из которого не возвращаются. Шива ответил, что только у Нараяны можно просит такой вид мокши - через шаранагати.  Гхантакарна сильно озлился на такой ответ; сорвав с ушей звоночки, он вернулся туда, где его ждал повторяющий "Нараяна, Нараяна" мудрец. Поведав о произошедшем на Кайласе, он попросил указать ему местопребывание Нараяны. Мудрец сжалился над страданием Гханакарны и указал на гору поблизости: "Там, в пещере около озера, ты найдешь Нараяну, беседующего вместе с со своей супругой Рукмини." Он посоветовал ему пойти в пещеру, пасть в ноги Кришне и  громко провозгласить, что он никчёма  и не имеет никого другого, к кому можно обратиться за защитой; нужно пасть к стопам Бхагавана, ища защиты и мокши. Мудрец сказал, что, если следовать инструкции, мокшу Господь непременно даст. На вопрос "как выглядит Нараяна" он ответил, что Он носит Диск, Раковину, Булаву, и сопровождается Шри Рукмини. Гхантакарна очень взволновался и засомневался, примет ли его Нараяна из-за всей этой прошлой враждебности. Мудрец заверил, что Нараяна ничуть не огорчился и в момент даст всё, как только услышит "предаюсь"; нужны всего лишь хорошие мысли, великая вера в него как дарителя мокши. Гхантакарна ворвался в пещеру, неся некое подношение плоти, звеня руками в свои звоночки и в сильном стремлении повторяя ""Нараяна Нараяна". Господь выбежал из пещеры увидеть, что там такое, и Гхантакарна пал ему в ноги, умоляя простить и защитить. Кришна хотел было вырваться и убежать, но Рукмини походатайствовала за такую бедную душу и сказала, что это очень несправедливо - оставлять полностью предавшегося. Господь согласился и спросил, когда нужна эта мокша. "Сейчас же" - ответил Гхантакарна. Господь сказал, что удовлетворит это желание, и что даёт также мокшу его младшему брату. В тот же момент дживатма внутри Гхантакарны вышла из павшего тела и поднялась на Вайкунтху, мигом пройдя по пути Солнца. Мудрец Шанкхакарна видел, как яркая искра вознеслась в небо, и побежал к Нараяне просить о собственной мокше. Господь Кришна ответил, что тот не готов. так как не полностью отказался от самсарных удовольствий, и должен ждать.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Интересно, что в истории речь идёт о корыстной преданности.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Интересно, что в истории речь идёт о корыстной преданности.


если человек не принимает информации о том, что он не есть последнее "звено" в бытии, и что он сам - лишь частичка Энергии Кришны, то он и остается "Творцом" по определению. И до тех пор, пока человек хотя бы частично является "Творцом", это отделяет и отдаляет его от Бога.
Покуда есть еще интерес здесь, зачем отсюда уходить? Кришна справедлив.

Вопрос в интересе - интерес не для себя, интерес Кришны.

----------


## vedamurti das

Любой каништха-адхикари является чистым преданным по цели, мадхьяма-адхикари - по мотивам любого своего поступка, и уттама-адхикари по уровню.
Есть ещё "нетрансцендентные" (или "обычные") преданные, которые признают существование Бога, хотя и не стремятся в духовный мир. Такие преданные "очень и очень" дороги Господу Кришне. Иногда их называют верующими. И таких людей о-очень много.
Есть простые люди, не интересующиеся Богом, но и не возражающие против Его существования.
А есть и осознанные атеисты. Обычно, цитаты Прабхупады со словом "ослы" направленны именно против них. Таких людей на планете совсем незначительное меньшинство.

Влияние на человека гун с одной стороны и духовного знания (Брахман-Параматма-Бхагаван) с другой идут несколько независимо по времени. И иногда бывает так, что преданный находится в гуне невежества, а атеист в благости (это крайние случаи). И Шримад-Бхагаватам говорит, что развиваться надо всегда и везде, при любых обстоятельствах, как прямыми, так и косвенными методами.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Любой каништха-адхикари является чистым преданным по цели, мадхьяма-адхикари - по мотивам любого своего поступка, и уттама-адхикари по уровню...


Цель...
- это желание, эгоистическое желание личности, быть не здесь(в этом полном страдании мире), а в духовном мире, или стремление быть с Кришной.
Но Кришна всегда находится в сердце, и человек всегда находится с Кришной...
Что есть наше стремление к Кришне, если у Него есть свои желания относительно нас?..
Провидение Кришны есть.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> По сути, господа, у преданного есть всего 6 качеств: это 6 анг шаранагати (прапатти).


Ну вот, из этих 6-ти все остальные получаются, по утверждению Господа Чайтаньи:
Вайшнав - это тот, кто развил в себе все возвышенные, трансцендентные качества. Все качества Кришны постепенно проявляются в том, кто предан Кришне. (ЧЧ, Мадхья, 22.75)
А в Гхантакарне они не успели просто проявиться, так как Нараяна его сразу отправил на Вайкунтху. 
Это была, 



> можно сказать, иллюстрация важности силы желания.

----------


## Галим

> Интересно, что в истории речь идёт о корыстной преданности.


Духовная корысть не возбраняется

----------


## vedamurti das

> Цель... - это желание, эгоистическое желание личности, быть не здесь(в этом полном страдании мире), а в духовном мире, или стремление быть с Кришной. Но Кришна всегда находится в сердце, и человек всегда находится с Кришной... Что есть наше стремление к Кришне, если у Него есть свои желания относительно нас?.. Провидение Кришны есть.


Да, желание наслаждаться в духовном мире рядом с собой Кришна не всегда выполняет )) А может и никогда не выполняет... Может там не так, как мы думаем в начале своей духовной жизни...

----------


## Митя М.

> ШБ 5.18.12 к.
> В "чайтанья-чаритамрите", в восьмой главе Ади-лилы, перечислены некоторые
> качества преданных. Например, там говорится, что Шри Пандит Харидас отличался
> благонравием, снисходительностью, был умиротворен, великодушен и серьезен. Кроме
> того, его слова и поступки приносили всем радость, он был очень терпелив, ко
> всем относился с уважением и заботился о благе каждого. В нем не было и капли
> двуличия, и он никогда не совершал ничего предосудительного. Все это качества
> Самого Кришны, поэтому они естественным образом проявляются у любого, кто
> становится преданным Кришны. Шри Кришнадас Кавираджа, автор
> ...


Харе Кришны, дорогие Преданные! В лекции из цикла "Научные и практические основы сознания кришны" которую давал индийский преданый Горгопал Прабху на 30 минуте он ссылаясь на Бхактивинода тхакура говорит, что у преданного есть 2 вида лакшанам(достояний?). Первый это _сварупа-лакшанам_, т.е. основные качества или неотемлимые качества. Второй вид это _татастха-лакшанам_, т.е. вторичные качества. Так вот первичное качество преданного(сварупа-лакшанам) это _кришна эка шаранам_, т.е. то что преданный принимает прибежище в Кришне. А вторичные качества это все 26 качеств преданного приведенные выше. И дальше утверждается что НИКОГДА нельзя судить о садхаке по наличию этих вторичных 26 качеств, так как они придут сами по мере развития его бхакти. Но что мы ДОЛЖНЫ видеть в садхаке так это первичное качество _кришна эка шаранам_. Все остальные качества в том числе и так часто упоминаемое смирение проистикают из этого первичного качества. Так как как у материалистов отсутствует качество _кришна эка шаранам_, то у них не может быть настоящих 26 качеств святого. Это будут просто нули - сколько нулей не ставь без единицы в начале это по прежнему нули.

А что касается ЧИСТОГО воспевания, упоминаемого Бхактивинода Тхакуром, то было бы интересно услышать от знатаков шастр как именно Бхактивинода Тхакур дает определение ЧИСТОМУ воспеванию.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> А что касается ЧИСТОГО воспевания, упоминаемого Бхактивинода Тхакуром, то было бы интересно услышать от знатаков шастр как именно Бхактивинода Тхакур дает определение ЧИСТОМУ воспеванию.


В "Шри Харинама Чинтамани" это разбирается.

----------


## Галим

Шрила Сатчидананда Бхактивинода Тхакур

Разница между Шри Намой и намабхасой.
Повторяющие намабхасу – не вайшнавы.

Разница между намой и намабхасой не является темой этой статьи. Подробнее об этом мы поговорим в другой раз. Сейчас мы остановимся на этом лишь вкратце: если кришна-нама повторяется с шастрия-шраддхой (верой в писания) и беспримесным вручением себя Кришне, тогда это действительно нама. Если же нама повторяется с любыми желаниями, отличными от желания доставить радость Кришне (аньябхилашита), или же если повторение омрачено гьяной (сухим имперсональным знанием), кармой (деятельностью ради вознаграждения), вайрагьей (отречением, рожденным из отвращения) или другими подобными мотивами, такое повторение является намабхасой.

Несмотря на то, что повторение намабхасы может даровать любые плоды, вплоть до мукти (освобождения из оков материальной энергии), вайшнав всегда повторяет только шуддха-наму и никогда не склоняется к повторению любого из видов намабхасы.

Настоящая нама появляется на языке лишь той дживы, которая: 1) обладает знанием о своей истинной сварупе, 2) понимает, что нама и нами (имя и его обладатель) неотличны, и 3) осознает, что нама являет себя лишь тем, чьи чувства трансцендентно чисты.

Как только джива хотя бы однажды произносит наму, она становится вайшнавом. В тот момент, когда нама являет себя, мгновенно уничтожаются все грехи дживы – и те, что уже принесли плоды (прарабдха) и те, что еще не созрели (апрарабдха). И одновременно с пробуждением намы приходит любовь к Богу.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

...у вайшнавов превыше всего ценятся честность и мягкое сердце. Не так-то просто освоить культуру преданности, но благодаря ей поле нашего сердца становится плодородным, и семя настоящей любви дает на нем свои всходы.
(Радханатха Свами. Путешествие домой)

----------

